# my patty



## meng2k7 (Feb 6, 2011)

hi!

first of all, i would like to thank all the good peoples from this forum who played a lot for this piece specially the peoples who has a green lettered names.

scraps: assorted karat jewelries

process: inquartations

weight: 865 grams.

purity:9995+

date process: Dec. 20, 2010 (sorry for the late postings)  


this one is dedicated to Steve. 8) 

thank you very much.


----------



## joem (Feb 6, 2011)

wow
Forget about "Gold Finger"
We will call you "Gold Hand"
Very nice :mrgreen:


----------



## meng2k7 (Feb 6, 2011)

hi joem!

that is the price of torough readings and understandings on this very good forum. a lot more to come!!! (i wish...)  

meng


----------



## wrecker45 (Feb 6, 2011)

that is one nice cow patty. :mrgreen:


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 6, 2011)

Meng,

Please don't take offense but, to me, the gold doesn't look like 9995. The color isn't there. It could, of course, be the photo. How did you determine the purity?


----------



## meng2k7 (Feb 6, 2011)

hi GSP'

well, as the buyers purity requirements,according to them, if the process is the products of inquartations, that will enough for them.

it's a favor for me!  they usually test it visually and they even watching me doing the process.

but for me, i would do another way what i've learned in this forum.  

thanks for the comments sir!

meng


----------



## glondor (Feb 6, 2011)

All I can say is WOW. 36000 dollars worth of WOW.


----------



## philddreamer (Feb 6, 2011)

WOW! 8) Very nice indeed! 

This is the greatest Gold Refining Forum!!!

Phil


----------



## skeeter629 (Feb 6, 2011)

That is amazing. Looks like it came from a golden cow.


----------

